

Freakonomics: Is Divorce Contagious? - cwan
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/06/28/is-divorce-contagious/

======
jaxn
I noticed this after my divorce when friends and acquaintances started coming
to me for divorce recommendations.

My theory was that before the divorce, my friends would look to my ex-wife and
I and say, "well, we aren't that bad and they can do it".

Once we got divorced they no longer had a low bar to measure against.

